# My Boys.... and Kitty!



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I realized today that I haven't posted any pictures of my boys....

So here they are:

In the picture of all three Maverick is on the left with Ace on the right.

Maverick thinks he tough but he is really a softy.

Ace is your typical jack... Just loves everyone, and his tennis balls.

And then Kitty... Not much to her.. Just your basic lazy cat.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> And then Kitty... Not much to her.. Just your basic lazy cat.


I'm sure Kitty resents that remark!


----------



## sighthoundmommy (Jul 14, 2008)

they are adorable! I love my little Jack..so much fun bottled into that little furry body


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Haha Probably. But I think about 20 hours of the day she is either sitting in the window ledge or sitting on top of our cable receiver. 


rannmiller said:


> I'm sure Kitty resents that remark!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Awwww I love Maverick, there's something about the wire coated dogs that makes me melt. I'm not sure what it is, but he sure is cute.

Ace looks like he's just waiting for someone to throw his ball, and Kitty looks like a sweetie (even if she is lazy).


----------

